# Betta talk



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I haven't seen any thread where Betta fish lovers can share pictures, experience, tips etc. I joined BC aquaria after the "crash" so I don't know what was here before and how much information was shared. 

I've had Betta fish for years! I'm having hard time passing them in the store and there has been many times that I could not resist and walked out of the store with 1 or 2 new additions to my collection! Currently I have 4 male bettas, but in the past I had as many as 13 at once! 
So if you are a betta lovers or considering to become one, let me know.


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

There used to be a betta pic thread pre-crash, I believe. It would be neat to have one again =)


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

You mean like own betta talk in species section? That would be cool. Have a list of betta types, basic info on how to care for them etc. 
Moderators, what do you think?


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know how the "groups" on this forum work, but we could create a Betta group..? I love bettas - they're my favorite!


----------



## davec (Sep 23, 2010)

I sure would like to know where I can get nice, beautiful betta. I don't mind driving around.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I saw some really nice ones at IPU last week! I resisted the temptation, though! I have get get my 10 gallon up and running first, make the divider ......


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, group will be awesome! I think that is the best.

roadrunner, I LOVE the betta talk we had last week and was thinking about that too.

I currently have 2 females after we lost our beloved male last week. We also loved a few beautiful ones at IPU over the weekend, but decided to give it some time first.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree lets have a betta group these fish are very intersting and it would be nice to share information

I really love how the males flare their gill plates!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

*my "boys"*

Here are 3 of my 4 boys. I just got the fourth one and he is still shy, so I have to wait for nicer pose from him. He already got a name because of it. I call him SKITTY (from skittish) cause he stills swims to hide when I'm around.

SPOT









MR. JUMPY









ANDY


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Great that you moved your pictures here! You have beautiful boys!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, I figured more members can start posting here rather than in hospital section. My Skitty is still shy, I will be changing his water tonight so hopefully that won't stress him even more, or maybe he will get the idea that me being around it's a good thing = food + fresh water


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, he will LOVE you for that.

And I agree, it's MUCH better if people start posting here rather than in hospital section!

So, who will start the group? I can figure it out if you want me to?


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

DONE! I've started the group *"A Betta Community" *(ABC for short  ). You can find it by clicking on "community" on the drop-down bar, and then groups, or just go here:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/groups/betta-community-5/


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice  Thanks so much for setting that up for us all


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

No problem! I have no idea how groups work on here as I haven't tried them out, but hopefully it will be useful. Not sure if the threads show up in the main forum though - so you might have to manually go in and check from time to time.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

*betta group*

I was wondering if we could actually have one in species section on the main page. Something like pleco has. It may be more useful for new members. Also I'm not sure if any info will show up in google search about bettas it is in the group. I guess moderators have to decide if it is worth having one there. We could do stickies on the tail types, basic care, some types of betta disease etc.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

So I changed the water and Skitty seemed so happy. He came to the front to say thanx after that. I also added some more plants and he really loves to swim through them. I hope he will pose for some nice pictures soon.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

That is good to hear. Plants will definitely help, especially tall plants that touch the surface of the water (they like to use them for hammocks).


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

That is great, roadrunner!!
So, how big is condo and what kind of plants you keep him with?
I have strong urge now for a new boy and I wonder if I can have one happy betta in my 2 g plastic or 1 g glass with no filter and maybe a small heater only.
I can still have the 5.5 divided as it was with Rainbow. I just don't feel like that.
And to see you're having your boys happy in condos, I am considering trying that 

Actually what I am really thinking about is trying that idea with using a bamboo. They say it sucks up all the bad stuff from the water and I was thinking of trying that for some time. Maybe 1 g glass with a planted bamboo and maybe some wisteria would make a boy happy


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

OK, you are one BAD Community  I have a new boy. It took us about an hour and we got the one I saw when we entered. I wasn't sure it was the same guy, but my husband said he was  Beautiful blue and red one currently in 2 g plastic beside my son's bed as he totally fell in love with him  Still have no name, nothing fits him well. But he is wonderful 
Thanks, everybody. Will post pictures tomorrow


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm glad you got him and I'm pretty sure he is very happy too. 
I have my boys in marina condos (half gallon). I read lots of opinions on how to keep them. Some people keep insisting all bettas need filtration, heater and minimum 5G, but I had few bettas in small tanks for few years now. One betta was around 5 years old when he died from old age! I believe that clean water, always same PH/GH and temperature is the key. You can add bamboo if you like, it's safe for bettas. I have egeria and it's groving nicely. Please remember: if you put them in smaller tanks, make sure they have some cover, cause they like to jump! Supposively it's the instinct when they are not happy with their "rice paddy" they keep jumping and looking for better one. 
Oh and my Skitty started to eat pellets in front of me today. Big progress for him! I did not managed to take a picture yet. When I got home today, it was already dark and I prefer to take photos of my bettas with natural light.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the support and encouragement.
I have a CRAZY idea I discussed with IPU lady, to try him with one of my females which is extremely calm and caring. Will do that on Saturday when we have the time to watch them closely. They said it depends on the boy mostly, so, we'll see. The other female is a bully, so she will go out of there  But Angel is actually an angel and we will try.
If that doesn;t work, I don't know. The new guys will be gorgeous in the 5.5 planted that used to be Rainbow's tank and we made it with lots of love. Now girls are there.
Or I may try the bamboo setup in 1 g glass, it is a jar, so it has a small opening and bamboo will fill most of it. I know they jump  but thanks for the reminder.

I am glad Skitty is feeling well now. Good job!!
Our new guy is curious, he checked everywhere, but he just have some gravel for now, had no time to think and do more.
I don't know that plant egeria, maybe if tou have enough, we can trade some  If bettas love it, I want to have it 
And I have to figure the temperature out tomorrow, no heater for now and that bothers me a bit. The room is warm during the night, but it will be cold when I open the window tomorrow morning.

As for PH/GH, do you do anything or just tap water with conditioner?


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> OK, you are one BAD Community  I have a new boy. It took us about an hour and we got the one I saw when we entered. I wasn't sure it was the same guy, but my husband said he was  Beautiful blue and red one currently in 2 g plastic beside my son's bed as he totally fell in love with him  Still have no name, nothing fits him well. But he is wonderful
> Thanks, everybody. Will post pictures tomorrow


Hey Milena good news!

I had a feeling you would quickly want another they are such great fish


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Seems you guys know me better than I do  As you both said it was a matter of time. I didn't expected to feel like it so soon. But the IPU sale this week and the new pea puffers we were waiting for months did it for us 
Hope the name will come tomorrow when we have more time to enjoy it.
Thanks again!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Milena. Of course I can give you some of my plants. They really grow fast and my bettas seem to love them.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks! He is still very shy. I made some pictures, but anytime he goes up he is still staying with his fins closed. I don't remember Rainbow being so shy at first, he was playing right away. This guy goes straight to the bottom when we get close. 
I planted some plants in pots in the early morning, so he feels more safe. Will see how he will be at the afternoon.

roadrunner, I won't be able to give you plants this month because of this new betta dna the puffers, all my clipings will go there. Sorry. But you will sure have them in a few weeks.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I posted my pictures in the Betta Community Group, the new guy is still very shy, but at least you can get the idea


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is my newest edition - Skitty for those that have not joined the group. Enjoy!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

He is very pretty! I love the colours he has on top on the white! WOW!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll move my pics here as well

Red -










Blue -










Red/Green -










Purplish blue -










And the juvenille female in with the purple male, I got her from another BCA member -


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Does anybody keep a Betta sorority tank?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here was a thread started after the crash that was for Betta pic's, has some nice pix of some members Betta's. Guess I shoulda found this and posted it here when I first seen this thread lol
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-gallery-17/post-your-bettas-544/
Those are some gorgeous Betta's you have roadrunner , especially the top one ,Spot.
some of mine are here:http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-gallery-17/my-awesome-bettas-823/
I'll have to join the group and post some updated pix


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, those are really awesome bettas Diztrbd1. Do you still have them all now?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks....lol I wish...the first blue one passed away recently, he was my first & oldest & the 2 twin tails passed away shortly after getting them unfortunately , totally bummed about them. Apparently they can be a little more sensitive to things than other Betta's , but I do plan on getting more one day. The rest I still have including the black and blue one in my picture, he's my favorite one. here's some pix of him, need to update it, as he is in a new tank
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-gallery-17/zakk-new-betta-1095/

this pic I posted due to the funny look on his face lol sorry for the dirty glass


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Zakk is absolutely gorgeous! My first betta had similar colours (black with blue), except my was only regular VT. I love all colours, I can't really say I have favourites. But I have to admit, I got attached to some of them more than to others. One of my bettas used to make me laugh. Everytime I change his water and small bubbles were forming on the plants, he used to go and picked them up one by one and then spitted out one big buble once in a while. It was hillarious to watch. I wish I had taped it....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol they are quite interesting to watch, they definitely have personalities. Mine are always doing something to make me laugh or smile as well. The other day one of my African Dwarf frogs was hanging out real close to my VT's favorite corner, and the VT went up and softly nudged him back , looked like he kissed him on his chin, the frog didn't move so the betta gently nudged him in his stomach till he got the hint, it was so cute , especially how gentle he was being with the frog..I so wish I had the camera at the time. Now I keep the camera close at all times lol I would love to have more , but personally I don't like to keep them in anything less than a 3 gallon tank and I'm out of room for more tanks right now


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

That's soooooooo cute. I love them because each betta has a diferent personality. Maybe we should open another discussion in our group where we can post funny stories about our bettas.....


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, pretty bettas!! I LOVE this thread!

My new guy (still no name, but we navigate around Neo) is doing MUCH better now. Warm water definately made him happier, he adjusted and started exploring more and is not so afraid when we get near. He doesn't see to like pellets that much, so we gave him bloodworm today, he was happy  He is into 1 g glass now though, so that's gonna be temporal. The water was cloudy today only a day after I changed it, I don't like the plastic tanks especially with no filters. And a betta won't love the flow in only 2 g. So we moved him this morning and the water was still great at the evening. He looks well, so for now he'll be there.

user_error, so do you keep a female and a male in the same tank? I read some people do that and it is possible and I am thinking if I should try the new boy and Angie as she is such a sweetheart. Not sure though and I totally don't wanna breed them.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

InfraredDream what kind of pellets are you using? Mine wont touch the Wardly brand (brown in color) But they all love the Hikari brand or any that are red. They also really like smashed peas with the skin off.
Also I read if you are going to keep females with males, you should keep more than one female and provide plenty of hiding spots


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been feeding my bettas with Hikary micro wafers and they love them! Even new guy went for them. Once in a while I give them bloodworms and daphnia. I don't use flake food anymore, it seems to make water dirty really fast if they don't eat it.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Don't remember the brand, will check it, but Rainbow loved them and the girls are different - Angel loves them too, but Sky Blue will eat them only when they are wet.

Interesting for keeping them together. As my females are doing very well together, maybe it can work with the new boy. Will see next weekend maybe, still considering. The tank is well planted and has several caves.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

How is your betta doing? Have you named him yet? My skitty is still shy, warming up lot slower than my other bettas. I guess he was in little bag for too long, poor thing.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, mine is still a bit shy too. As you know this is only my second male, so I don't have big experience, but Rainbow and the girls all adjusted much faster.
No name yet  We change it every day, I have no idea why it's taking so long with this one. He is very beautiful though, the shape of his fins is just so perfect.
He seems like a very calm guy, so I am considering trying him with the girls over the weekend.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Let me know how that goes. I've only had male and female together when I was trying to breed them.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

one of my males gets along well with female little chasing but nothing serious she can hide if she wants to

the other male i tried this with would chase and chase the female, but she looked like she was ready to mate, fat full of eggs i think and the ovipositor was noticeable. i don't think she liked his attentions though i had to seperate them after a while


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your experience! I will give it a try, Angel is full of eggs, but I don't want to breed them, if they can just be in the same tank that would be great. I just want to do it when we have several hours to watch them to be sure everybody is safe.
Never thought of trying it with Rainbow as he was VERY territorial. But this guy looks calm and shy, so.. who knows.


----------

